
Show HN: Mornin.am – A Calendar that helps you make time for what matters - mailarchis
https://www.mornin.am/
======
mailarchis
Hello Everyone,

I’m a Product Manager at a Tech Co. A few weeks back I was having a
conversation with my Manager on priorities and how and where I spend my time
(in a positive context). I realised that since I use calendar judiciously, I
can actually look up the data and look at where I spend my time more
objectively.

I found it surprisingly hard and ended up spending hours downloading the data
and tagging it. This inspired me to start work on mornin.am . The goal is to
build a calendar that helps people understand where and how they spend their
time and assist them in getting better at managing time overall.

You can find our concept video here -
[https://www.mornin.am/](https://www.mornin.am/)

I will really appreciate if you can share your inputs on the idea and
challenges you face with your calendar. If you find this interesting, please
do sign up for our beta when we launch.

Thanks

